# Al Barsha



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

We are making some plans to move after the summer. Anyone have any info/opinions on Al Barsha. Heard they have newer villas and have quite a self contained community.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Al Barsha 1, in a flat. We really don't have to leave, if we didn't want to. I can walk to Lulu or Carrefour - even now. The only problems are the schools at the ends of Al Barsha 1 (American School of Dubai and the other one - American something...). Stupid parents clog up the roads every afternoon. Then, the tourists leave the mall for the day and clog up the main exit to SZR every evening. Other than that - love it.

There are some newer villas here for rent, but they are still pretty pricey (depends upon your relative understanding of pricey). Just dubizzle it. 

-md000/mike




Shark00 said:


> We are making some plans to move after the summer. Anyone have any info/opinions on Al Barsha. Heard they have newer villas and have quite a self contained community.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I hope I don't add to the annoying crawls at the schools! One of the attractions was the JESS school nearby.

I have started to dubizzle and do see some huge price differences.. Maybe need to spend more time to understand area.

Question pls- how long wld it take to the world trade ctr in the mornings? And is the metro at all an alternative?

Regards


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shark00 said:


> Thanks Mike. I hope I don't add to the annoying crawls at the schools! One of the attractions was the JESS school nearby.
> 
> I have started to dubizzle and do see some huge price differences.. Maybe need to spend more time to understand area.
> 
> ...


The drive from Al Barsha to Trade Center won't take more than 15 min as you'll go against traffic. Metro is an alternative but only if you leave very near one of the metro stations, otherwise is too hot to walk during the summer.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> The drive from Al Barsha to Trade Center won't take more than 15 min as you'll go against traffic. Metro is an alternative but only if you leave very near one of the metro stations, otherwise is too hot to walk during the summer.


To follow up, there are two metro stations:

1) Mall of the Emirates - located within the Mall. No, you cannot park and ride.
2) Sharaf DG - located about halfway between Tecom and the Mall of the Emirates

There are numerous housing areas for rent within walking distance (even in summer) of both. You will pay a slight premium for those units though, due to proximity. 

Also, if you want to avoid paying salik, you can take Al Khail Road, about 20-25 minutes, to get to the Trade Center area. 

-md000/mike


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

md000 said:


> To follow up, there are two metro stations:
> 
> 1) Mall of the Emirates - located within the Mall. No, you cannot park and ride.
> 2) Sharaf DG - located about halfway between Tecom and the Mall of the Emirates
> ...


I am looking for a place near Al Warqa and the American School! are there any flats you can recommend? I'm coming in August.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

CVDS said:


> I am looking for a place near Al Warqa and the American School! are there any flats you can recommend? I'm coming in August.


Dubizzle.com


----------

